# Whoot, DIY Grow cabinet for less than 1000!



## blancolighter

Well, I've been wanting to expand my grow for a little while now, add a few new flavors to my pipe, but haven't been able because I have no room and about as much money. I've been looking at those grow boxes in the weed mags with envy for some time now, wishing for the money to buy one. Then someone posted on here saying that they went ahead and bought a grow cabinet for like 3 grand, because to do it yourself would cost just as much. I guess that just finally made me snap, say all of that is ridiculous and finally get the motivation to get a grow cabinet made, and not for 3 grand. 

I found its actually pretty easy to do. 

I bought a new metal storage locker 72"x36"x20" at the Office Depot for 350 bucks. I put a wanted add up on craigslist though and got a few replies, they were all just a bit too small for what I wanted though, so I got impatient and bought new. I live in a smaller city though, I'm sure you could get a cabinet like mine for 50 bucks of cragislist in a populated area.

600 Watt Lumatek ballast for 200 bucks.

Cord Set for like 30 I think?

I used Taters DIY Hood Guide to build the Hood

I used The Carbon Filter sticky to build the carbon filter.

Both of those little projects cost about 50 bucks each. 

Tubing for vents, inline fan misc. items, prolly about 100 bucks (I bought a few tools I needed for the job). 

Oh and those darn expensive HPS bulbs, like 70 bucks...

All in all it cost about 850 to build. I'm pretty happy with it, took abit of work to block out all the light leaks, bit a bit of duct tape and time is worth saving the extra 2150 I say.

Its hard to see (impossible actually) but I do have a DIY carbon filter back behind all that duct work.

I'm gonna try doin SOG in this little space here. In my other box I'm growing my plants bushed out, so I think it'll be neat to try these two different methods..


----------



## SmokinMom

Lets see how that puppy works!!


----------



## blancolighter

Thanks mom! I can't wait to put her to use! I've got 15 rooted clones that I'm giving a few more days time to before they all go into those pots. I'm so antsy to do it I've even filled all the pots up with soil already :hubba:

Think I'll journal it up!


----------



## pcduck

That looks like a real nice job.
One thing that may be helpful for blocking the light at the door edges and seams and hinges  would be leather. It is very pliable and easy to work with and last a long time.


----------



## umbra

good job. i built mine too


----------



## ArtVandolay

pcduck said:
			
		

> That looks like a real nice job.
> One thing that may be helpful for blocking the light at the door edges and seams and hinges  would be leather. It is very pliable and easy to work with and last a long time.



Mine is similar, though it's plastic.  I framed it out on the inside with 1/4 plywood and painted it white.  I used weatherstripping that was sticky on one side around the door(s).  They come in different sizes depending on the size of the gap you have.  It provides a nice light and air seal for the doors.


----------



## blancolighter

Yea, I used weather stripping too, never thought of the leather thing though, I like that, would last forever. It was a funproject, glad I could share it here


----------



## Funkfarmer

Good job, that cab looks awesome.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker

Looks very nice, but wouldn't removing that top shelf with your nutrients keep it a little cooler and less humid (more airspace)?  Can you put them somewhere else maybe?


----------



## mendo local

Very nice, fill er up!


----------



## blancolighter

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> Looks very nice, but wouldn't removing that top shelf with your nutrients keep it a little cooler and less humid (more airspace)? Can you put them somewhere else maybe?


 
Yeah, it certainly would and I might have to if the plants get a little tall and hot in there. I just have absolutely no space in the house (think converted garage size, and the wife is already mad I took away her closet!), so it is the way it is.

Just gonna cross my fingers and see.


----------



## Tater

Nice job on the hood ;P
Actually nice job all around.  Lets see a grow journal now.


----------



## Shockeclipse

Great job man, I am considering doing something kinda similiar except I was going to construct mine all out of wood so that I can design it around exactly what I need.  But great job everything looks great and I can't wait to see some green in there.


----------



## Elven

Nice. I built mine out of wood so I could make it abit bigger 5 x 3.5 x 9. I also have the Lumatec I love that thing so much cooler than a non Digital. I am thinking of taking my cloning out of the box so I can open it up add a second lamp and add 8 plants or so. Its in my signature if anyone wants to check it out. Its my first attempt but there are only a few things I would change next time.


----------



## N1XONâ¢

this is very helpfull i am looking to do a stealth grow very soon i may try this


----------



## 311Grower

looks good man, I have a Lumatek 600w as well and love it.  Do you have any heat issues in there with that bad boy??  Do you keep the doors open when the lights on or closed up?


----------



## blancolighter

Yea man, I had to end up upping the ante with a better fan to keep the 600s heat down, but still no biggie, under 1000 still, but yea, with a 600 in that space I'm p0retty sure a centrifugeal fan is needed


----------



## 311Grower

that's good to know, I got a 6" oscillating fan I took apart and mounted on one end blowing the air in and a 6" 250cfm duct boost fan on the other end sucking the air out and venting it into the attic, temps usually stay below 80 but it's in a 4'x5'x8' closet, I'm probably going to have to try and pick up something better once I get my tent going.


----------



## MexicanAirline

What exactly did you do for the ventilation?  It looks like you have the intake to your tube hanging near your hood, and then it is pulled through the scrubber with what.. an inline fan on the other end?


----------



## bingermd

Nice hell of a deal man I'm jealous!


----------

